# ISP Decimator vs. G-string?



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

So i've been tossing around the idea of getting a Decimator to help w/ noise.

there was one up on CL in TO for $75, probably shoulda jumped on that when i saw it. however when debating a $400 tattoo, you hold off on these things 

anyway, so i just ebay'd the Decimator to see if any are available. I clicked on the G-string, to see what exactly makes it different then the Decimator.

Is it basically you can run it this way:
guitar-boost-ISP-amp

and have your signal maintained?

I'm not sure i understand the benefits of the G-string, and will pick up the Decimator at some point.


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The benefits are, the noise gate that runs in your effects loop, is controlled by the input signal before it even hits your amp, as you plug it in before the amp. This way, the only thing affecting the noise gate is the actual guitar signal, not the already distorted preamp signal.


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

still not sure i get it lol.

how would it look all hooked up?

(im tired, cantcha tell?)


----------



## thedownside (Oct 4, 2008)

hmmmm, looks like you can run it similar to the boss ns2. run your raw guitar to the in, then loop in the od. i've been meaning to try this with my setup and my ns2, just havent gotten around to messing with it. i'll try it tommorow maybe


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To run the G string you go

Guitar > G string in > amp input
Effects loop > g string loop > Effects loop return

What happens on the input, influences the effects loops gate.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2008)

Guitar goes into the G-String input, OD and preamp go in the loop. I've also heard that the G-string has the faster gating that was updated on the rack units and never quite made it to the regular pedal version.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 4, 2008)

was this a Decimator pedal or the ProrackG


----------



## petereanima (Dec 1, 2008)

bumpedy-bump-bump

has anyone A/B-ed the normal Decimator and the G-string pedals yet? i'm aware of the frontofamp+intheloop-function of the G-string, but can anyone confirm the faster-attack thing that Tom mentioned?

i'm ready to pick one of these up, would be good if the normal one works as good as the G-string when its up to attack.

i start to kinda hate the Boss NS-2 - works for me only with very extreme settings and then it starts sucking sustain a LOT, also i start to mention a little "farting" (besides the usual "sag" from my amp, that i love) after stopped palm mutes.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2008)

Since it's been bumped anyway, does anyone have anything to say about the G-String vs the Pro Rack G?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm also curious on this one =)


----------



## darren (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought the ProRack and G-String were almost identical from a circuitry standpoint.

I'm about to trade my regular Decimator for a G-String because while it does a nice job in front of the amp, once i shut off the boost and switch to the clean channel, it lops off my attack. The G-String will give me the noise suppression i need plus i won't ever have to shut it off.


----------

